# Hocus Pocus Spell Book



## camixox (Sep 22, 2017)

I've probably seen this movie 100 times. It never gets old to me. I decided to try my hand at making Winifred's spell book. Here's my progress so far  I'll post another picture when it's all done.


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

That looks amazing! Well done!!


----------



## swampbunny (Sep 25, 2017)

I love it! I can actually here Winifred's voice calling "BoooOOOOOoooook!"


----------



## camixox (Sep 22, 2017)

All done! Struggled getting the corners and snake metal looking


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

This looks fantastic! You could try a metallic paint and glossy sealant to get the metal look


----------



## GirlNo3Belcher (Sep 25, 2017)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Groosum (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome! That is my favorite movie.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Not a book idea but here’s a picture of my cat Hocus. He’s helping me with my Halloween sign. His little sister “Pocus” was sleeping


----------



## Witcheena (Aug 18, 2018)

Great looking book, very inspirational. My party theme is Hocus Pocus this year, so I really love what you've done here!


----------



## alerixon (Oct 24, 2009)

I made one last year! I used a fake book, so I can use it as my purse when we go out lol. The eyeball floats in water casing, so it actually moves around ?


----------

